# Niseko, Japan or Whistler?



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I haven't been to either place, but man, I would for sure go to Japan. Then again, where I live I'm close to Whistler, and where you live your closer to Japan.

Just using some logic, if you're beginners, it might be easier to head to whistler as it's all English speaking and would be a lot easier to function. I've heard that most of the popular Japanese resorts cater to English speaking, but I'm sure there would be quite a few lost-in-translation moments,(unless your looking for that type of experience). Niseko looks like it has a lot more terrain for beginners then Whistler does, Whistler is somewhat renowned for being an advanced skier destination.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Either place has a shit load of aussies so the language won't be a problem. I would head to Japan if it was my first trip. Save Canada for when you can ride the harder terrain.


----------



## jsn76 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies.

Yeah I did Rusutsu, Japan a few years ago for a week & absolutely loved it. My partner has only done one lesson but loves it already, our friends have never even seen snow before.

The English speaking for the lessons was our only concern as when I was at Rusutsu there was only a few that could speak English. Although I've heard a lot more Aussies are in Niseko, so it shouldn't be a problem.

Sorry if I've not made much sense, But I took my wife snowboarding here in Australia in August & the snow was rubbish. So we're just eager to get some decent snowboarding in. We will be going end of January so the snow should be good .

Anywhere else in Japan that anyone could suggest?

Once again thanks for the quick replies, cheers Jason


----------



## hardliner (Aug 29, 2009)

*With a mere 8% water quantity, Niseko snow is always drier*

Japan has over 500 Resorts.. All of them vary so much. But if you want the fluffy white stuff I would head to Niseko. 

It is no surprise that Niseko has become Japan's most acclaimed ski resort for the International guest. The blend of accommodation, restaurants, culture and activities suit all tastes, add in the breathtaking scenery, champagne powder, high tech facilities, constant upgrades and you have a perfect formula to attract skiers and snowboarders from around the world.

With a Niseko United lift pass, you get access to 4 linked areas that share a common pass -- Niseko Village, Annupuri, Hirafu & Hanazono. Visitors can explore over 50 km of runs serviced by 43 lifts, the longest run a spectacular 5.6 km. The area offers 1,000 vertical metres of consistent deep powder and immaculately groomed runs for Beginners (30%), Intermediate (40%) and Advanced (30%).

Niseko Powder Japan snowboarding ニセコ


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

So, need another guest? I know beginner Japanese :laugh:


----------



## jsn76 (Aug 15, 2010)

:laugh: thanks HoboMaster & hardliner, yeah we are pretty much set on Niseko now. Just trying to sort out which hotel to go for, at the moment we are thinking of staying at the Northern Resort An'nupuri.

Thanks for the info once again,
Cheers Jason


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

jsn76 said:


> :laugh: thanks HoboMaster & hardliner, yeah we are pretty much set on Niseko now. Just trying to sort out which hotel to go for, at the moment we are thinking of staying at the Northern Resort An'nupuri.
> 
> Thanks for the info once again,
> Cheers Jason


You don't want to stay on the Annapouri side. There is nothing out there.
All the action is in the Hirafu Village. If your friends have never snowboarded before, you can probably save a tonne of money by just getting a hifaru pass only. That pass will cover only half of the mountain. Depending on their ability, they won't be using the majority of the mountain anyways for at least the first few days.

They can ride for free on the Hanazono side when they are just starting out. There are magic carpets for all the beginners and they never check passes there.


----------



## jsn76 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for that SiKBOY, funny thing is was just having a quick look at some snowboarding videos of Niseko & all the videos were of the Hirafu side. So yes, we will be looking at the accommodation on that side.
 actually heading out right now to speak with the travel agent.
Cheers, Jason


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

jsn76 said:


> Thanks for that SiKBOY, funny thing is was just having a quick look at some snowboarding videos of Niseko & all the videos were of the Hirafu side. So yes, we will be looking at the accommodation on that side.
> actually heading out right now to speak with the travel agent.
> Cheers, Jason


I manage a backpackers and a pension (lodge) in Hirafu Village. Let me know if you need some help with accomodation or if you want a private lodge with just your friends.


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Hey mate, ive been to both resorts & if its better snow ur after & less busy mountains & ski lifts, go with Niseko. The only big plus with Whistler is the village, its much bigger, more places to eat out at & a better nightlife. Niseko seems to only have a few bars but the snow is much drier & its relatively quiet during the week too. I found that on the weekends u get plenty more locals coming up for a ski & plenty more kids learning to ski. U wont hav any issues with the language, i dont speak a word of Jap & pretty much everyone speaks sum sort of english & if they dont u could always point, hahaha...
As for accom, a bunch of us got an appartment out, Landmark View, was only just finished when i was there in 2009, 5mins walk from the gondola, pretty close to all amenities. I like the appartments coz its all self contained & shared between a few of us worked out to be very reasonable, we booked it all online too.


----------



## jsn76 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah Mojo we are pretty much set on Niseko, just trying to sort out flights & accommodation (apparently it's very last minute to be trying to book flights for January to Japan. Thought there would be heaps of time).

SiKBOY, very interested. We are looking for either a lodge or apartment, preferably just the 4 of us. Hoping for 7 nights from the 10th of January, if you need any more info or details feel free to send me a PM or email.

Thanks again everyone for the info, loving this site :thumbsup:.
Cheers, Jason


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

jsn76 said:


> Yeah Mojo we are pretty much set on Niseko, just trying to sort out flights & accommodation (apparently it's very last minute to be trying to book flights for January to Japan. Thought there would be heaps of time).
> 
> SiKBOY, very interested. We are looking for either a lodge or apartment, preferably just the 4 of us. Hoping for 7 nights from the 10th of January, if you need any more info or details feel free to send me a PM or email.
> 
> ...


check inbox, pm sent


----------

